# Babss has another MCT



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't believe Babs has another MCT we just had 2 removed back in March, in addition vet thinks its possible that she has cancer somewhere in her urinary system.

So she is going to go in and have an ultrasound down of her bladder, kidney's, liver and spleen also aspirate the spleen, to see if there is cancer in any of them, if they are clean she will have the MCT removed, he is also gong to do a chest xray to make sure what he hears is just old dog lungs and not something else. while she is out going to have her teeth checked and cleaned.

I guess at 14 1/2 years old your bond to find issues in your dog, I am just so very thankful I have insurance on her and all of this is covered, except teeth cleaning


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well crap. So very sorry.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh man, Babs! Glad the insurance covers most of it. I think 14 you are bound to find something going haywire by then. I lost both my first two dogs by ages 14 and 13. I have a 12 yr old whose mom was the one who passed at. 13 , so I keep expecting to have the vet find something at her 6 month check ups but other than her hip displaysia and elevated ALT/ALKP she is otherwise ok. 
Anyway. Hugs to you and Babs!!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry to read this, I hope nothing else is found and Babs has many more happy years. Everything is much more worrisome when they get to that age.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. But when they get that old things will happen. I had to put Maddie down the first part of April. She was at least 14 as well. Hope you have a little more time with her.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Herzo said:


> Sorry to hear this. But when they get that old things will happen. I had to put Maddie down the first part of April. She was at least 14 as well. Hope you have a little more time with her.


I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I hope I do as well

She was ultra sounded and got a clean bill of health as far as internal tumors, just the MCT


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

crud-hope it is just an isolated MCT


----------

